# old shipmates



## ptrballard (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Im Peter Ballard, 
Im Looking For Anyone Who Was On The Oriana From 1981/ Till She Was Scrapped In Sydney In 1986.
I Was Also On The Ss. Canberra During The Falklands War, Where I Was Working On The Bridge, And Was Steering Her Into San Carlos Bay.
I Also Worked On The Rfa, Fort Austin, And The Rfa Tidespring.
Before Then I Worked On The Banana Boat, Manistee, And The Mazatec.


----------



## dave smith (Mar 8, 2007)

i was on canberra down south remember me


----------

